# MusicDishTV: Classical Vocal Performance by Wilhelm Pfeiffer of 'Lob der Faulheit'



## mixtapes23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Classical vocalist Wilhelm Pfeiffer showcases his stunning talents with "Lob der Faulheit" (composed by Joseph Haydn, libretto by Gotthold E. Lessing), accompanied by Larissa Swarovsky on the piano. Pfeiffer's vocal range is quite extensive, allowing him to project a playful tenor, powerful bass, and everything in between. Pfeiffer's colorful voice is complimented by Swarovsky's light, yet passionate rendition of Haydn's composition. This performance was recorded on March 13th, 2009 at Musikschule St. Pölten, A-3100 St. Pölten, Austria.

Watch the video "Lob der Faulheit"





'Lob der Faulheit' ('In praise of laziness') - Hob XXVIa:22
Composed by Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Libretto by Gotthold E. Lessing (1729-1781)
Phonogram producer: the noeck records, Vienna/Austria
Video produced by Weissfeder Studios,

Currently signed with the Noeck Records, Wilhelm Pfeiffer has more songs at http://www.myspace.com/wilhelmpfeiffer
http://www.sonicbids.com/wilhelmpfeiffer

September 26, 2009 will see 2 Internet radio stations on 2 continents team up for a syndicated broadcast of Classical artists Wilhelm Pfeiffer & Larissa Swarovsky's live performance recording of rare Haydn and Mozart arias and art songs.
Studio 4D - New York City, NY, USA: http://www.live365.com/stations/galoppe/?site
Radio AustroWelle - Vienna, Austria: http://www.austrowelle.at


----------

